# Sat bar recipe



## kmarvel

I need a salt bar recipe, please.  If any would share, that would be great.  

 Kathie


----------



## jules92207

I got started with this tutorial:
http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/beyondbasics/ss/How-To-Make-Salt-Soap-Bars_2.htm

Also this one:
http://www.brambleberry.com/Make-CP-Salt-Bars-W101.aspx

Good luck!


----------



## Seawolfe

Salt bar recipes are some of the easiest, I like 80% coconut oil, 80% oil weight of salt, and 20% superfat. The rest you can do as you like.

My first salt bar was 80% coconut oil, 15% shea and 5% castor, with 20% superfat and 80% of the weight of oils as salt. I did a gradient with turmeric as the coloring and I just love it for its gentleness and moisturizing, as does my chiropractor. My second bar used 15% olive oil instead of the shea, and I think I like it more - I even wash my hair with it! Its more cleansing than the first while still being lovely and soothing. Try either of those, maybe even split that 15% between the OO and the Shea.


----------



## kmarvel

Seawolfe said:


> Salt bar recipes are some of the easiest, I like 80% coconut oil, 80% oil weight of salt, and 20% superfat. The rest you can do as you like.
> 
> My first salt bar was 80% coconut oil, 15% shea and 5% castor, with 20% superfat and 80% of the weight of oils as salt. I did a gradient with turmeric as the coloring and I just love it for its gentleness and moisturizing, as does my chiropractor. My second bar used 15% olive oil instead of the shea, and I think I like it more - I even wash my hair with it! Its more cleansing than the first while still being lovely and soothing. Try either of those, maybe even split that 15% between the OO and the Shea.


 
 WOW, sounds wonderful!!  I know this sounds stupid, but what do you add as liquid for the lye to mix with??  The coconut oil??  And you like the olive oil better than the shea?  Interesting.
 Thank you for sharing.   

 Kathie


----------



## kmarvel

jules92207 said:


> I got started with this tutorial:
> http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/beyondbasics/ss/How-To-Make-Salt-Soap-Bars_2.htm
> 
> Also this one:
> http://www.brambleberry.com/Make-CP-Salt-Bars-W101.aspx
> 
> Good luck!



 Jules, definitely going to scope these out.  Thank you for sharing!!   

 Kathie


----------



## Seawolfe

My liquid on the first two bars the liquid was just plain water, and I don't discount the water, just use the default on soap calc. I've just done two more salt bars, one with half water for dissolving the lye, and then half coconut milk. The other was all coconut milk. All I can report right now is that its a lot easier to use just water or at least half water for dissolving the lye.

Kathie/Kmarvel - once you have a recipe you think you like on soap calc, post it here and let everyone give their advice before you do it. It helps a lot to prevent mistakes on a first try.


----------



## jules92207

I am still waiting for some of my salt bars to cure but I recently tried my 80% coconut oil, 15% avocado oil, and 5% castor oil and really like it. I used 100% salt to my oils.


----------



## Seawolfe

Oh I would be interested to hear what you think of the Avocado oil! I used 15% hemp on my last batch.


----------



## jules92207

Ohhh, I bet hemp would be awesome! The bar is pretty young still, about 7 weeks, but so far I LOVE it! It is hubby's favorite bar actually.


----------



## cmzaha

Seawolfe said:


> Oh I would be interested to hear what you think of the Avocado oil! I used 15% hemp on my last batch.


Like anything avocado, avocado oil is great in salt bars along with avocado puree for a portion of the liquid. Beer also is nice in salt bars and ups the bubbles.


----------



## Seawolfe

Ok! Next salt bar will be avocado oil and avocado puree! Hmm to get more green should I sneak a little hemp oil in? Or use some chromium green oxide? Or spinach!! Gah, Ill wait to see whats on hand when I do 

My last hemp and coconut milk bars are only a couple weeks old. One I screwed up and only did 5% SF, so that one might well end up being the grubby scrubby hands boat soap, Im hoping the fat from the CM may save it in some manner.


----------



## jules92207

I am anxious to try avocado puree, well any puree, and avocado would be so awesome! I bet that cm added some good fat.


----------



## kmarvel

Seawolfe said:


> Salt bar recipes are some of the easiest, I like 80% coconut oil, 80% oil weight of salt, and 20% superfat. The rest you can do as you like.
> 
> My first salt bar was 80% coconut oil, 15% shea and 5% castor, with 20% superfat and 80% of the weight of oils as salt. I did a gradient with turmeric as the coloring and I just love it for its gentleness and moisturizing, as does my chiropractor. My second bar used 15% olive oil instead of the shea, and I think I like it more - I even wash my hair with it! Its more cleansing than the first while still being lovely and soothing. Try either of those, maybe even split that 15% between the OO and the Shea.



 Thanks Seawolfe.

 Going to use the olive oil instead of the shea.  

 Kathie


----------



## kmarvel

Seawolfe said:


> Salt bar recipes are some of the easiest, I like 80% coconut oil, 80% oil weight of salt, and 20% superfat. The rest you can do as you like.
> 
> My first salt bar was 80% coconut oil, 15% shea and 5% castor, with 20% superfat and 80% of the weight of oils as salt. I did a gradient with turmeric as the coloring and I just love it for its gentleness and moisturizing, as does my chiropractor. My second bar used 15% olive oil instead of the shea, and I think I like it more - I even wash my hair with it! Its more cleansing than the first while still being lovely and soothing. Try either of those, maybe even split that 15% between the OO and the Shea.



Hi Seawolfe,

 Do I cover the mold with towels for a couple of hours before I take the soap out and cut them into bars??  I know the soap sets up pretty quick and they will crumble if you wait too long.

 Kathie


----------



## kmarvel

Seawolfe said:


> Salt bar recipes are some of the easiest, I like 80% coconut oil, 80% oil weight of salt, and 20% superfat. The rest you can do as you like.
> 
> My first salt bar was 80% coconut oil, 15% shea and 5% castor, with 20% superfat and 80% of the weight of oils as salt. I did a gradient with turmeric as the coloring and I just love it for its gentleness and moisturizing, as does my chiropractor. My second bar used 15% olive oil instead of the shea, and I think I like it more - I even wash my hair with it! Its more cleansing than the first while still being lovely and soothing. Try either of those, maybe even split that 15% between the OO and the Shea.



So.......80% of salt to the recipe??  If I have 35 oz of oil I should have 35 oz of salt, correct??


----------



## hmlove1218

80% of the oils not the recipe. If you have 35oz of oil and use 35oz of salt that would be 100% salt


----------



## Seawolfe

I Just put the lid on my wooden mold and tossed a towel over it for about an hour or two, then opened it up because by then its done gelling and needs to start cooling. The last two were firm enough to cut in a few hours but very hot to hold! I dont think that covering or not covering is a big deal - it will do its thing either way.

And ya 80% of the oil weight in salt - so if the total oil weight is 1000 grams, the salt would be 800 grams.


----------



## jenneelk

I like my lard, castor and CO recipe best. 
And I do 75-100% salt depending on which salt I use and coloring I'm planning.


----------



## Nevada

Pink Himalayan Sea Salt Bar
Coconut oil 77
Coconut Milk, frozen 8
Caster 8
Shea 7
SF 20
64 oz oils
Unscented
Pink Himalayan Sea Salt 50% = 32 oz

Unmolded 18 hours later, popped right out, just a few wrinkles?, gaps?


----------



## Seawolfe

Nevada said:


> Pink Himalayan Sea Salt Bar
> Coconut oil 77
> Coconut Milk, frozen 8
> Caster 8
> Shea 7
> SF 20
> 64 oz oils
> Unscented
> Pink Himalayan Sea Salt 50% = 32 oz
> 
> Unmolded 18 hours later, popped right out, just a few wrinkles?, gaps?



Wow you can count the Coconut milk as a fat in with the oils? How does that work? I only counted it as a liquid and not a fat because I have no clue how much fat is in coconut milk.


----------



## jade-15

I've read a few things on here about calculating the fat in coconut milk, can't remember where exactly... sorry... But somebody (I think Obsidian, apologies if I'm wrong) says they drop their SF by 5% to account for the coconut milk... so a salt bar, usually with a 20% SF, they calculate 15% and add in CM as part (or all) of the liquid.
I've made salt bar with avocado oil and I love it.  Might try olive and lard next, just to see... I have coconut milk but hadn't thought of using it in a salt bar!


----------



## Nevada

Use Soap Calc 
See Attachment 

View attachment Coconut Milk Salt Bar 15Jun.pdf


----------



## Seawolfe

jade-15 said:


> I've read a few things on here about calculating the fat in coconut milk, can't remember where exactly... sorry... But somebody (I think Obsidian, apologies if I'm wrong) says they drop their SF by 5% to account for the coconut milk... so a salt bar, usually with a 20% SF, they calculate 15% and add in CM as part (or all) of the liquid.
> I've made salt bar with avocado oil and I love it.  Might try olive and lard next, just to see... I have coconut milk but hadn't thought of using it in a salt bar!



I also have a vague memory of that.



Nevada said:


> Use Soap Calc
> See Attachment



Wait wait what? You can calculate the entire volume of coconut milk as 92 deg coconut oil? What about the water in the milk?


----------



## cmzaha

I actually never dropteh superfat because of coconut milk, of course I low superfat other than salt bars which I superfat between 15% and 20%


----------



## Nevada

Coconut milk is about 71% water
Can of CM is 14 oz.  14 X .71 = 10 oz 
96 oz oils x 31% water : oil = 29.76 oz water. 
29.76 x 3 cans - 30 oz wt of water. Close enough!


----------



## Crombie

Seawolfe:  Avocado Oil makes a great superfat because it is one of the highest unsaponifiable oils.  I especially love it in my salt bars and use it at 15%.


----------



## DeeAnna

I do what Nevada does. I've noticed different brands of coconut milk have hugely varying fat contents, so it pays to check the nutrition labels and work off them. In one recipe, the coconut milk I used contributed about 20% of the total coconut oil in my recipe. Other brands I checked had a lower fat content.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Aye, wouldn't looking at the info on each label show you what % of it is fat?


----------



## kmarvel

Seawolfe said:


> Salt bar recipes are some of the easiest, I like 80% coconut oil, 80% oil weight of salt, and 20% superfat. The rest you can do as you like.
> 
> My first salt bar was 80% coconut oil, 15% shea and 5% castor, with 20% superfat and 80% of the weight of oils as salt. I did a gradient with turmeric as the coloring and I just love it for its gentleness and moisturizing, as does my chiropractor. My second bar used 15% olive oil instead of the shea, and I think I like it more - I even wash my hair with it! Its more cleansing than the first while still being lovely and soothing. Try either of those, maybe even split that 15% between the OO and the Shea.


 
 Seawolfe,

 I made a batch of salt bars yesterday using your recipe using the oo instead of shea and superfatted at 20%.  I also used 16 oz of Hawaiian athea sea salt that colored my salt bars a beautiful light coral color.  I cut them at the 2 hr mark and had no crumbling at all.  Thank you so much for sharing your recipe!  I scented them with Ocean Rain from Brambleberry.


----------



## kmarvel

Seawolfe said:


> I Just put the lid on my wooden mold and tossed a towel over it for about an hour or two, then opened it up because by then its done gelling and needs to start cooling. The last two were firm enough to cut in a few hours but very hot to hold! I dont think that covering or not covering is a big deal - it will do its thing either way.
> 
> And ya 80% of the oil weight in salt - so if the total oil weight is 1000 grams, the salt would be 800 grams.


 
 I had 44 oz of oils and used a 50% ratio for salt.  So, I used 22 oz of salt.  They turned out beautiful.

 If I knew how to post a picture here, I would attach one.


----------



## kmarvel

Salt Bars made yesterday.


----------



## Seawolfe

Well those turned out nice! How did the soaping session go? What scent did you use?


----------



## kmarvel

Seawolfe said:


> Well those turned out nice! How did the soaping session go? What scent did you use?


 
 Salt bars were easy to make.  I was expecting it to trace FAST and furious, but it behaved itself.
 I used 1.4 oz of Ocean Rain by Brambleberry.
 I cut them at the 2 hr mark.

 I used 50% salt.

 The color has faded out some this morning but they still look good.

 Kathie


----------



## Skatergirl46

Those look great! What a pretty pink.


----------



## kmarvel

Thanks, Skater.  A co-worker had given me a lb of Hawaiian sea salt which is reddish pink.  So I used that 16 oz plus another 6 oz of regular sea salt.  They aren't as coral colored now as they were yesterday.  But still turned out pretty decent.


----------



## Crombie

*Kmarvel - Salt Bars*

Your soap looks beautiful.  I would suggest that you choose a fine or superfine salt, however.  Those large grains might not feel so good on the skin.


----------



## KristaY

Crombie said:


> Your soap looks beautiful. I would suggest that you choose a fine or superfine salt, however. Those large grains might not feel so good on the skin.



 I was thinking the same! I'm getting ready to make salt soap with the Alaea salt, medium grains. I thought I'd do a quick spin in my food processor, maybe a couple of seconds, to break down the size a bit. Do you think that will work? I also don't want to turn it into powder. ;-)


----------



## kmarvel

I ground my Alea salt thru the coffee grinder on "fine" setting.  Maybe it didn't grind them all.


----------



## Seawolfe

I sprinkled big chunks of red Hawaiian salt on top one set of bars, and then cringed when I realized how scratchy they might be, but they dissolve and smooth out just fine in the shower. 





If all of your salt is coarse, I might grind it and then sieve it.


----------



## cmzaha

Trouble with grinding salt is the chance of leaving really sharp edges, so make sure to grind it very well and run through a fine seive. Abraised skin from sharp salt is not nice.I just ran out of my pearl salt that was such a great salt and San Francisco Salt no longer carries it.


----------



## Crombie

*Salt Grain Size*

I purchase all my salts from San Francisco Salt Company (free shipping and frequent sales).  I like that I can buy them in fine and super fine.  50% of my sales are salt bars.


----------



## kmarvel

Do you have a link to the Salt place??


----------



## jules92207

Crombie said:


> I purchase all my salts from San Francisco Salt Company (free shipping and frequent sales).  I like that I can buy them in fine and super fine.  50% of my sales are salt bars.



Ok - that is awesome. Just searched their name and found the website. I'm thinking there are a lot more salt bars in my future now.


----------



## Nevada

Crombie, have you used the Black Lava Hawaiian Sea Salt <link inserted>? Contains Activated Charcoal. Is it drying? 



Crombie said:


> I purchase all my salts from San Francisco Salt Company (free shipping and frequent sales).  I like that I can buy them in fine and super fine.  50% of my sales are salt bars.


----------



## Crombie

Yes, Nevada.  For my Hawaiian Black Lava Salt Soap bars, I add 1/2 tsp ppo activated charcoal as well to make the soaps a little darker.  80% coconut oil, 15% avocado oil, 5% castor oil, 50% salt to oil ratio.  With 20% SF, there is nothing drying about these soaps.  I HP mine.


----------



## katsntx

Wow... so many choices at San Francisco Salt Co.  How to choose...:think:


----------



## kmarvel

cmzaha said:


> Trouble with grinding salt is the chance of leaving really sharp edges, so make sure to grind it very well and run through a fine seive. Abraised skin from sharp salt is not nice.I just ran out of my pearl salt that was such a great salt and San Francisco Salt no longer carries it.



I have never heard of "pearl salt".  Interesting.


----------



## slipknott76

Nobody find 20 % superfat to be a bit high. I really like mine around 10%


----------



## KristaY

slipknott76 said:


> Nobody find 20 % superfat to be a bit high. I really like mine around 10%



In salt bars using CO at approx. 80%, most people go up to 15-20% SF to counteract the drying effect with that much CO. But if 10% is good for your skin, stick with it.


----------



## Phantomka

Hi 
Is there a suggested temperature for lye and oils while making a salt bar? And lye percentage also. 
TIA


----------



## AliOop

@Phantomka you can use whatever temps and lye concentration you would like. 100% CO soaps do tend to trace fairly quickly, but that can be helpful for suspending all that salt.


----------

